# Butterfield/Middle canyon ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a question for those of you familiar with Tooele side. through the years I have been up to the top and back several time. My question is, when you drop down from Butterfield on the Tooele side, does it then become middle canyon ? or is middle canyon another area all together ? I have put this in Upland because it is tied into upland (Turkey) hunting plans.

Please DO NOT answer in public.... and send me a PM, I have several other questions about hunting the area, if people are willing to answer. My thanks ahead of time.


----------

